# Warrant issued for mcgregors arrest



## Headhunter

so apparently after UFC 223 media day mcgregor and his band of morons turned up and trashed a backstage area and threw something at a bus with the fighters in and one guy got a cut from the glass and now according to this tweet the police are after him.

Mcgregors an absolute disgrace. Loads of people saying how his stuff an act well this has gone well beyond a few words at press conferences to jumping cages, assaulting referees, smashing up public places and damaging property. That's criminal acts and I hope he gets charged for it so he can learn he's not untouchable. I honestly have no idea how anyone can still be his fan
Adam Hill on Twitter


----------



## Buka

I'm not any more. All I have to say to McGregor is your mama can't cook, Ireland is a part of Great Brittain and I hope your gombeen butt goes to jail.


----------



## Tez3

Buka said:


> Ireland is a part of Great Brittain




Not too funny seeing as how there's been riots in Northern Ireland again these past few days 'commemorating' the Easter Rising. Petrol bombs and violence, same as usual every year.


----------



## Headhunter

Buka said:


> I'm not any more. All I have to say to McGregor is your mama can't cook, Ireland is a part of Great Brittain and I hope your gombeen butt goes to jail.


Yeah there's one thing talking trash to promote fights but this is just a disgrace. Really he should be banned from the UFC but of course he won't be. The man needs a good reality check I honestly think he's on drugs with the stuff he's doing. I never liked him as I hate trash talkers but now I just have no respect for him he's just total garbage


----------



## CB Jones

It’s being reported that it was Michael Chiesa was cut when the window was broken out.

Supposedly this ultimately started when Khabib and his entourage got into a confrontation in the hotel with Artem Lobov.


----------



## Steve

Just read this myself.  Man.  Real quality human being.


----------



## Headhunter

CB Jones said:


> It’s being reported that it was Michael Chiesa who was cut when the window broke out.
> 
> Supposedly this ultimately started when Khabib and his entourage got into a confrontation in the hotel with Artem Lobov.


Yeah mcgregors idiot fans are blaming it all on khabib and not the disgusting thug who actually did this. It was mcgregor himself who smashed the window and caught on film. If Chiesa can't fight he should sue this clown 

caposa on Twitter


----------



## wab25

Headhunter said:


> Yeah mcgregors idiot fans are blaming it all on khabib and not the disgusting thug who actually did this. It was mcgregor himself who smashed the window and caught on film. If Chiesa can't fight he should sue this clown


I hear McGregor has $100 million and change...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Actually, no warrant has been issued at this time.   The video is pretty damning though.

However,before we all rush to judgement why don't we let the police do their investigation and see what happens.


----------



## CB Jones

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Actually, no warrant has been issued at this time.   The video is pretty damning though.
> 
> However,before we all rush to judgement why don't we let the police do their investigation and see what happens.



Yeah I'm guessing no one will press charges and this will be handled in house and civilly.


----------



## Buka

My biggest concern, not just with fighters but with all professional athletes, is kids look up to them, follow their every move, buy their posters, their shirts, whatever. And some kids tend to emulate them in every way they can.

Acting like an arrogant **** in interviews is one thing. But these other things, like the one mentioned here - not good.

I want to see Nurmagomedov fight McGregor. And I want McGregor to tick him off in the pre-fight stuff.


----------



## CB Jones

Buka said:


> My biggest concern, not just with fighters but with all professional athletes, is kids look up to them, follow their every move, buy their posters, their shirts, whatever. And some kids tend to emulate them in every way they can.
> 
> Acting like an arrogant **** in interviews is one thing. But these other things, like the one mentioned here - not good.
> 
> I want to see Nurmagomedov fight McGregor. And I want McGregor to tick him off in the pre-fight stuff.



My motto:  You surround yourself with good people and good things happen in your life.....You surround yourself with questionable people and questionable things happen in your life.

That's what I like about MA....lot of good people and good role models to surround yourself with.  Whether its the Professional MMA/Karate Fighter who mentors at risk teenagers in spare time, or the couple who are training for the olympics, or the Boeing project manager by week/black belt judge by weekend, or 60 year old HS math teacher who still competes in every tournament, or former pro football player brown belt who is humble enough to take advice from my 12 year old (lol), or 14 year old who is skipping the world championship to go to Tanzania to help teach kids to read.... even a bastard son of American Martial Arts that has the crazy idea of preferring to be held at gun point instead of knife point  .....plenty of role models for kids to learn from... you just got to get the right people around them.....instead of spoiled rich athletes on TV who have lost track of reality and how to act right....


----------



## Headhunter

Buka said:


> My biggest concern, not just with fighters but with all professional athletes, is kids look up to them, follow their every move, buy their posters, their shirts, whatever. And some kids tend to emulate them in every way they can.
> 
> Acting like an arrogant **** in interviews is one thing. But these other things, like the one mentioned here - not good.
> 
> I want to see Nurmagomedov fight McGregor. And I want McGregor to tick him off in the pre-fight stuff.


Yeah especially this clown who's supposed to the be the biggest name. He's the video game cover star, he's the one who's in the mainstream news with themayweather and all he's done is set the sport back years. The UFC have spent ages trying to prove the fights aren't a bunch of thugs and mcgregor does stuff like this. And that's on top of attacking a referee and throwing bottles into crowds etc


----------



## Finlay

CB Jones said:


> It’s being reported that it was Michael Chiesa was cut when the window was broken out.
> 
> Supposedly this ultimately started when Khabib and his entourage got into a confrontation in the hotel with Artem Lobov.




I heard the same thing. 

But how many times havery we seen arguments etc backstage. Especially from Conor

I think this is a desperate move by Conor to try and stay relevant.

But seriously, who does he think he is. How did e think e was going to get away with it


----------



## Headhunter

Finlay said:


> I heard the same thing.
> 
> But how many times havery we seen arguments etc backstage. Especially from Conor
> 
> I think this is a desperate move by Conor to try and stay relevant.
> 
> But seriously, who does he think he is. How did e think e was going to get away with it


Because he thinks because he has money he can do what he likes and honestly I think drugs are involved I really do. It honestly seems like he's having a breakdown.

Chiesa is now off the card because of his injuries and so is Ray Borg and his teammate Artem Lobov got kicked off because of his actions so now not only is mcgregor holding up his own division he's also ruined 3 fights for this card


----------



## Tez3

.


Buka said:


> My biggest concern, not just with fighters but with all professional athletes, is kids look up to them, follow their every move, buy their posters, their shirts, whatever. And some kids tend to emulate them in every way they can.
> 
> Acting like an arrogant **** in interviews is one thing. But these other things, like the one mentioned here - not good.
> 
> I want to see Nurmagomedov fight McGregor. And I want McGregor to tick him off in the pre-fight stuff.



When I mentioned the riots (Irish Republican so called supporters) they aren't unconnected with Conor, not the political stuff though that's there trust me ( he's been connected to the IRA and plays IRA songs before his fights) but the same need for violence. Conor can be a really nice guy, he can be kind, sober and hard working but he has the streak of destruction that he's not alone in having. Northern Ireland has the highest rate of suicide in the UK as well as the highest rate of domestic abuse. The Republic has the highest homicide rate in Europe. 

I doubt so much it's drugs but more the Irish drinking culture. I worked with an Irish regiment years ago, it was like dealing with a hundred Conors, charming, brave and delightful men when sober but dear lord when they'd taken drink it's was exactly like Conor's rampage. When they ran out of people to fight they'd fight among themselves.

Money has turned better men than hes heads. I have no idea how this will turn out, he's on a knife edge at the moment on which way his life will go. I hope for his wife and baby it goes the right way.


----------



## Headhunter

Hey @Tames D get a grip you're making yourself look stupid rating every single post of mine funny. It reminds me of school kids trying to get attention off someone they have a crush on


----------



## Martial D

So kabob and his crew cornered and assaulted one of mcnugs crew 8 vs 1.

Nugs man's up and does something about it. Kabob and crew too scared to get off the bus. Things got heated.

So what? Good on nugs for Manning up.


----------



## CB Jones

Sounds like dumbassery on both sides


----------



## Tez3

Martial D said:


> So kabob and his crew cornered and assaulted one of mcnugs crew 8 vs 1.
> 
> Nugs man's up and does something about it. Kabob and crew too scared to get off the bus. Things got heated.
> 
> So what? Good on nugs for Manning up.




Sounds fairly normal, we also had this at the weekend. Seems attacking a bus is a 'nice' feeling.  Kevin De Bruyne defends Liverpool fans after Man City team bus attack | Metro News


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> So kabob and his crew cornered and assaulted one of mcnugs crew 8 vs 1.
> 
> Nugs man's up and does something about it. Kabob and crew too scared to get off the bus. Things got heated.
> 
> So what? Good on nugs for Manning up.


Oh yeah good on him for criminal damage and injuring 2 people who had nothing to do with it typical dumb response


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Oh yeah good on him for criminal damage and injuring 2 people who had nothing to do with it typical dumb response




Testosterone.


----------



## paitingman

I think it's just media stunts gone too far. He pretends to be a bad boy because it gets views. It's his claim to fame. Hopefully, he will reflect after this incident though.


----------



## Martial D

Headhunter said:


> typical dumb response



And back on ignore you go.


----------



## Tez3

paitingman said:


> I think it's just media stunts gone too far. He pretends to be a bad boy because it gets views. It's his claim to fame. Hopefully, he will reflect after this incident though.



He's not pretending to be a bad boy though. I doubt it's media stunts either.


----------



## Headhunter

Martial D said:


> And back on ignore you go.


Awww crying my eyes out over here....wait..no I'm not


----------



## Tez3

Martial D said:


> And back on ignore you go.





Headhunter said:


> Awww crying my eyes out over here....wait..no I'm not




Testosterone?


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> Testosterone.



Right, I'm going to have to play the sexism card on that...

Unless you're suggesting he's over-taking hrt as a performance enhancer, there's no justification to use testosterone as an excuse/reason.

If it really were the case, just about every man in the world would be smashing up a bus every few days...


----------



## Steve

Tez3 said:


> Testosterone?


No, @Tez3.  Women get weird about the ignore function, too.


----------



## Steve

pdg said:


> Right, I'm going to have to play the sexism card on that...
> 
> Unless you're suggesting he's over-taking hrt as a performance enhancer, there's no justification to use testosterone as an excuse/reason.
> 
> If it really were the case, just about every man in the world would be smashing up a bus every few days...


Good point.  Something's up with Conor.  Reasonable people don't act the way he does, male or female.


----------



## Headhunter

Steve said:


> Good point.  Something's up with Conor.  Reasonable people don't act the way he does, male or female.


To much money and to much time on his hands simple as that


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> Right, I'm going to have to play the sexism card on that...
> 
> Unless you're suggesting he's over-taking hrt as a performance enhancer, there's no justification to use testosterone as an excuse/reason.
> 
> If it really were the case, just about every man in the world would be smashing up a bus every few days...




You see sexism everywhere, especially when it's not.  It's amusing but irrelevant as testosterone levels can affect both men and women's behaviour, it's not restricted to men and has equally devastating effects.

You've never worked with Paras or Bootnecks. Men with high testosterone are attracted to certain professions such as the military, pro fighting, rugby etc. They tend to be risk takers and more inclined to impulsive behaviour. In the military they learn to control the impulsive behaviour and channel the aggression though it's always close to the surface. They tend to play very hard in risky sports and activities. We have an MMA fighter who is a military psychiatric nurse and has studied the effects of higher and lower testosterone in men AND women.  I wouldn't suggest Conor has artificially raised levels of testosterone at all, he has actually changed little in the ten years I've been watching him and I've seen the way he behaves out of the cage in that time. i would suggest his behaviour makes it very likely he does have high levels which cause him to kick off every so often and that incites his so called mates to emulate him. 
It does not excuse his behaviour, he needs to learn to control it and raise his boredom threshold.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> You see sexism everywhere



Well, that's untrue for a start - I only see it where it is. Against popular opinion though I'm of the opinion that it works both ways...

While it's true that testosterone levels can affect anybody's behaviour, there's an underlying level of twattishness (and/or mob mentality) required to go around smashing stuff up.



Tez3 said:


> You've never worked with Paras or Bootnecks.



Citation required.


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> Citation required.




Bloody obvious you've never been out on exercise/operations with them or even go on a night out with them because you don't recognise the behaviour and seem to think I was making a dig at men. In fact these are my favourite type of man, I've never been out or dated a civilian only military. I've also never worked with civvies, finding their sense of humour limp as well as their lack of aggression and impulsive behavior far from endearing.



pdg said:


> Well, that's untrue for a start - I only see it where it is. Against popular opinion though I'm of the opinion that it works both ways...




You saw it in something I wrote where I can assure you it's not. You seem determined to be insulted by what you think is 'sexism' but is medical and psychiatric information. The psychiatric nurse I was talking about is investigating the way testosterone affects people because a lack of it seems to make PTSD worse. Wounded soldiers often have a lack of or no testosterone because their legs weren't the only things blown off by ieds. 

There's actually quite a lot of reasons people smash things up ranging from PTSD, frustration, anger, not being able to communicate feelings, alcohol, fear, loss of control etc. Was he been a twat? Who knows, you don't.  Conor is a very twitchy person, always very active perhaps hyperactive, he's always on the go and doesn't sleep much. Having so much money and not having a fixed gaol could well make him someone who is going to blow up at any moment. 

The thing is I don't know and nor do you. Always easy to sit and criticise, most people who go on about him now think he turned up in the past year or two, he's been around ten years now and many people in the UK MMA world know him and they like him. 

One thing I'm pretty sure of is that he wasn't 'acting' and he wasn't doing it for the publicity. I imagine he's having second thoughts about what he did though, perhaps like many people he simply didn't think. I know a lot of people like that, act first think later.


----------



## Headhunter

Tez3 said:


> Bloody obvious you've never been out on exercise/operations with them or even go on a night out with them because you don't recognise the behaviour and seem to think I was making a dig at men. In fact these are my favourite type of man, I've never been out or dated a civilian only military. I've also never worked with civvies, finding their sense of humour limp as well as their lack of aggression and impulsive behavior far from endearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it in something I wrote where I can assure you it's not. You seem determined to be insulted by what you think is 'sexism' but is medical and psychiatric information. The psychiatric nurse I was talking about is investigating the way testosterone affects people because a lack of it seems to make PTSD worse. Wounded soldiers often have a lack of or no testosterone because their legs weren't the only things blown off by ieds.
> 
> There's actually quite a lot of reasons people smash things up ranging from PTSD, frustration, anger, not being able to communicate feelings, alcohol, fear, loss of control etc. Was he been a twat? Who knows, you don't.  Conor is a very twitchy person, always very active perhaps hyperactive, he's always on the go and doesn't sleep much. Having so much money and not having a fixed gaol could well make him someone who is going to blow up at any moment.
> 
> The thing is I don't know and nor do you. Always easy to sit and criticise, most people who go on about him now think he turned up in the past year or two, he's been around ten years now and many people in the UK MMA world know him and they like him.
> 
> One thing I'm pretty sure of is that he wasn't 'acting' and he wasn't doing it for the publicity. I imagine he's having second thoughts about what he did though, perhaps like many people he simply didn't think. I know a lot of people like that, act first think later.


Doesn't sound like he's having second thoughts Dana White: Unapologetic Conor McGregor ‘justified’ bus attack, will probably end up a ‘convicted felon’


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Doesn't sound like he's having second thoughts Dana White: Unapologetic Conor McGregor ‘justified’ bus attack, will probably end up a ‘convicted felon’




According to Dana White who is a twat anyway. Few actually care what he thinks, still *he* won't mind the publicity.


----------



## Buka

I think Conor has a little bit of Stephen in him.


----------



## paitingman

I don't condone his actions in the least and it's pretty obvious what should happen to him, but I truly don't believe he'll serve any jail time. People with money like Conor has at the moment almost never do.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> Bloody obvious you've never been out on exercise/operations with them or even go on a night out with them



Thank you, perfect answer.



Tez3 said:


> There's actually quite a lot of reasons people smash things up ranging from PTSD, frustration, anger, not being able to communicate feelings, alcohol, fear, loss of control etc. Was he been a twat? Who knows, you don't.



No, I don't know. As far as I know he could be a usually lovely bloke who got tipped by a friend getting some jip and simply got caught up in the mob mentality and took it further than anyone else...

But, you've just supplied a laundry list of reasons there (might as well add in environmental psychological conditioning from childhood), all of which can be exasperated by, but none of which are dependent on an excess of testosterone.

Surely you can see that your previous one word answer as to why he did it (testosterone) is actually one of the least likely single answers?

In fact, going on to say that he's borderline hyperactive and generally "a twitchy person" should point to an underlying issue, and that if it's been like that for a decade+ then a hormonal imbalance probably isn't it.


----------



## Tames D

Headhunter said:


> Hey @Tames D get a grip you're making yourself look stupid rating every single post of mine funny. It reminds me of school kids trying to get attention off someone they have a crush on


Don't flatter me Bud. I'm sorry if you're offended that I find most of your comments funny. The icons are there for a reason. Unfortunately there is no "Rediculous" icon.


----------



## Anarax

Buka said:


> I think Conor has a little bit of Stephen in him.


Stephen is way more coherent


----------



## Headhunter

Tames D said:


> Don't flatter me Bud. I'm sorry if you're offended that I find most of your comments funny. The icons are there for a reason. Unfortunately there is no "Rediculous" icon.


If there was you'd be getting them all the time


----------



## Tames D

Headhunter said:


> If there was you'd be getting them all the time


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> But, you've just supplied a laundry list of reasons there (might as well add in environmental psychological conditioning from childhood), all of which can be exasperated by, but none of which are dependent on an excess of testosterone.




You really don't read what I write do you, you look at a couple of words then make huge assumptions, again, about my posts. It seems as if you get fixated on one thing and cannot understand when the subject expands into a larger conversation. 'Ooo she said testosterone, it's only about that, can't discuss anything else, it's testosterone' please do consider things in a much wider context. Oh and stop seeing sexism everyone, it makes you look afraid of females.


----------



## Headhunter

Got to love master Ken


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> You really don't read what I write do you, you look at a couple of words then make huge assumptions, again, about my posts.



The post you made that I initially commented on was one single word.

As it was just that, taking into account the comment it was in reply to, there really is only one logical conclusion to make.


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> The post you made that I initially commented on was one single word.
> 
> As it was just that, taking into account the comment it was in reply to, there really is only one logical conclusion to make.



With your agenda you will read into everything just what you want to see.


----------



## Tez3

pdg, thank you for proving me right, by clicking on 'funny'  in retaliation it seems, you have shown that you not only have an agenda but are making it your business to give combative answers to my posts, I've noticed it elsewhere away from this thread as well. You seem determined to argue against me at every point by using arguments that don't apply, perhaps your anti feminist pov is getting in the way of constructive discussions here. This has come up before and again I decline to discuss by PM because I feel if you have problems with me they should be discussed in public, I don't like private correspondence in this respect, I like witnesses.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> With your agenda you will read into everything just what you want to see.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> pdg, thank you for proving me right, by clicking on 'funny'  in retaliation it seems, you have shown that you not only have an agenda but are making it your business to give combative answers to my posts, I've noticed it elsewhere away from this thread as well. You seem determined to argue against me at every point by using arguments that don't apply, perhaps your anti feminist pov is getting in the way of constructive discussions here. This has come up before and again I decline to discuss by PM because I feel if you have problems with me they should be discussed in public, I don't like private correspondence in this respect, I like witnesses.



It wasn't a retaliatory rating, I genuinely found it funny that one who vehemently argues against assumptions makes such assumptions.

One thing I will definitely take issue with is this wording - "This has come up before and again I decline to discuss by PM". 

I have sent you a total of *one* private message, in which I offered to discuss a topic in a thread that I stated I would take no further part in (mainly because it could be construed as political). In that I clearly stated it was entirely your decision to reply or not. You did not reply, and I left it.

So, you haven't expressly declined at all and insinuating that I'm sending you multiple private messages (or offers thereof) that you keep declining is nothing short of inflammatory.


----------



## pdg

For openness, I present the entire text of my one single private message for the perusal of any potential witness:



			
				pdg said:
			
		

> I said I was out of the discussion, so I'm not going to reply in the thread. I do give express permission for you to quote anything I say on the subject though, whether you're in agreement with any statement or not.
> 
> Without your permission, I'm not going to respond in private either though, so...
> 
> I'm more than prepared to have a chat/discussion/argument in 'private' if you want - entirely up to you, I won't be offended either way.
> 
> So I'll just leave this with you.
> 
> Paul



I did not receive any public or private response to this message, either to accept or decline.


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> I genuinely found it funny that one who vehemently argues against assumptions makes such assumptions




If you think I'm arguing 'vehemently' then you haven't read my posts properly.

As for agenda, everyone has one. *One* of yours is clear, you have stated it and brought it up several up several times, it's anti feminism. it's not an assumption on my part but a reasonable belief based on your comments previously made on the subject.

Nothing says I have to answer PMs from strangers.


----------



## pdg

Tez3 said:


> *One* of yours is clear, you have stated it and brought it up several up several times, it's anti feminism



Actually, it's not an agenda, it's more an opinion.

I don't like or agree with militant neo-feminism where women (or more accurately, anyone who states they don't identify as male) can essentially say or do anything they like to men and it's the man's responsibility to adjust themselves and their behaviour to accommodate that.

Maybe you'd prefer it if I accepted what I was told at an equal opportunities "workshop" - that I don't get to have an opinion on things like racism or sexism because (as a white male) they are things I am only capable of experiencing as an aggressor, never a victim. Basically that I cannot be discriminated against.



Tez3 said:


> Nothing says I have to answer PMs from



Including me, I never said you were compelled to answer. You raised the point and (giving you the benefit of the doubt) badly worded it.


----------



## Tez3

pdg said:


> don't like or agree with militant neo-feminism where women (or more accurately, anyone who states they don't identify as male) can essentially say or do anything they like to men and it's the man's responsibility to adjust themselves and their behaviour to accommodate that.



Exactly what has that got to do with anything said on here or to do with me? You keep bringing this up whenever you post something against what I've said. My user name is what it is because I don't actually wish to be identified as anything other than a martial artist, that you realised I am female is not down to me. I don't post nor have I, in all the years I've been on here, read posts from anyone that projected the view you are suggesting. I have never at anytime in my life suggested that women can say or do anything to men and the men have to live with it.

What kind of world are you in? One in which women are uppity, transsexuals aren't to be believed and white men are down trodden? Well, let me tell you mate, that's not my world and there's a good many people here you can tell you stories of being really prejudiced against for their race, religion and colour of their skin. As a 'white man' do you really think you know what being racially discriminated against is like? I'd like to hear your stories, I'm beginning to think they are coming from the now defunct Britain First movement. Stop whining. 

When I campaign for female equality it's for child marriage to end, FGM to end, for girls to be educated. When I campaign for equality for men and women, it's for clean water, schools, the end of persecution, for decent homes, the end of using child soldiers, for free and secret elections, for freedom from hunger, poverty and disease. I campaign for the homeless and for those who suffer domestic abuse- *men* and women(Men's Advice Line – Help and support for male victims of domestic violence) I campaign for the government to keep the Military Covenant, I campaign for LBGT groups, I campaign for mental health groups,  because I want a better life for everyone. 

As a Jew I have been discriminated against, had abuse hurled at me, stones too at one time but I have had the privilege of serving in HM Forces as well as working alongside them when I was demobbed for over 40 years, I have not been discriminated against as a female. I earned equal pay while doing an equal job in my speciality and had huge fun doing it. I've worked with the most amazing men and women, I have trained too with some amazing people in martial arts.

 You need some salt for the chips you have on your shoulders.






pdg said:


> Maybe you'd prefer it if I accepted what I was told at an equal opportunities "workshop" - that I don't get to have an opinion on things like racism or sexism because (as a white male) they are things I am only capable of experiencing as an aggressor, never a victim. Basically that I cannot be discriminated against.



 You are embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Headhunter

Sigh..got to love when a mma thread turns into a equality row.

Back to mma. Al iaquinta is now fighting khabib but he can't win the belt because he couldn't make weight and apparently Brock lesnar is getting a title shot (yeah seriously)


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Sigh..got to love when a mma thread turns into a equality row.




One of the weirder moments of my life I'll admit and I've had some very weird ones...most actually seem to be connected to MMA  and one particular fighter. Paul Jenkins. If you think Conor is shocking, dear me, Paul was something else.


----------



## Headhunter

Tez3 said:


> One of the weirder moments of my life I'll admit and I've had some very weird ones...most actually seem to be connected to MMA  and one particular fighter. Paul Jenkins. If you think Conor is shocking, dear me, Paul was something else.


Is he the Welsh guy who's 41-47


----------



## Tez3

Headhunter said:


> Is he the Welsh guy who's 41-47




That's the one, he's fought on our shows a few times, I even cornered him once, never again, it was the fight where he was wearing white shorts, farted and followed through. Lovely brown stain, his opponent, one of John Kavanagh's guys, was really not amused. One of Jenkin's favourite fight entrances was coming in wearing 'emu' legs looking like Rod Hull, another he wore a mankini, yet another he came out naked. His taste in porn is amazingly, disconcertingly and thoroughly disgusting, he would post pictures that burned your eyes out on CW forum on serious threads about fights etc, you never expected them so it was always a shock. He's as hard as nails though, does the doors and no one messes with him, even Ian Freeman doesn't mess with him.


----------



## Tez3

Special guest at a UK MMA show last night all the way from New York!


----------



## TheArtofDave

Tez3 said:


> Special guest at a UK MMA show last night all the way from New York!
> 
> View attachment 21382



Keeping the discussion on Conor. The guy knew what he was doing. He had a gang of friends with him, and he got the security staff to let him and his crew in.

Khabib wasn't any better in that he said Brooklyn was known for being a gangster town and all Conor had to do was call him and they could fight. Another idiot. The UFC doesn't need that type of publicity. 

It's like Conor forgot what martial arts is all about. Its definitely not about what he did. He did turn himself in though. That Mayweather money will be gone. But on the bright side you'll never see Floyd in the cage. 

Also I hope Conor takes responsibility for this. This is not how a professional acts.


----------



## CB Jones

I kinda agree with Chael Sonnen.  I think it was a media stunt by McGregor that went wrong.


----------



## Tez3

TheArtofDave said:


> The guy knew what he was doing. He had a gang of friends with him, and he got the security staff to let him and his crew in.



Proof or just your opinion?




TheArtofDave said:


> That Mayweather money will be gone.



Again you know that how? 



TheArtofDave said:


> It's like Conor forgot what martial arts is all about.



He hasn't but he's not a martial artist per se, he's a man who fights for money. You might not like it, thinking he should be all moral and high minded but he isn't, he's a man earning his living. 'Professional' fighters have done all sorts of things to promote fights, they've done that for a few hundred years. Top 12 Craziest Boxing Publicity Stunts


----------



## Headhunter

CB Jones said:


> I kinda agree with Chael Sonnen.  I think it was a media stunt by McGregor that went wrong.


I wouldn't listen to a word that guy says his first language is bs and he only says the stuff he says to get in the headlines to stay relevant. Why do you think he did all the trash talk game...because his fights aren't entertaining he just wrestles and holds you down so he needs to add some interest to his fights or no one would care about him


----------



## CB Jones

Headhunter said:


> I wouldn't listen to a word that guy says his first language is bs and he only says the stuff he says to get in the headlines to stay relevant. Why do you think he did all the trash talk game...because his fights aren't entertaining he just wrestles and holds you down so he needs to add some interest to his fights or no one would care about him



No it makes sense.

He probably waited for Khabib to get on the bus and then came out at like he wants to brawl.  Throw shat at the bus and get some publicity and maybe create some hype......but then Chieasa and Borg got injured and the sugar turned to shat.


----------



## Tez3

Conor is fighting Irish there really doesn't have to be a reason for anything he does, I worked with a regiment of men like him, trust me there's no logic, no rhyme or reason they just are. Charm the birds out of the trees with their craic and then thump someone just for the craic. they are an acquired taste for sure just as Conor is.


----------



## Headhunter

CB Jones said:


> No it makes sense.
> 
> He probably waited for Khabib to get on the bus and then came out at like he wants to brawl.  Throw shat at the bus and get some publicity and maybe create some hype......but then Chieasa and Borg got injured and the sugar turned to shat.


No...because before this happened him and his crew of morons had already a number of security staff. Plus this only started after khabib got into a argument with mcgregors cling on. Then he flew down there...if it was a publicity stunt he'd have already been there for it and the other fighters would've known about it


----------

